# How do you wash pigeons for a show?



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a show quality young German Nun. I have never entered a bird before, how is the best way to clean a bird up and prep for the show?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I let them bath themselves 2 days before caging day and then just wipe anything else off with a baby wipe or a cloth. Frillbacks are a challenge as bathing them close to a show can ruin their curls


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I let mine bath themselves. Then I spray them with some bird wash stuff I got to remove poop if they are still dirty. I let them dry themselves. You can use a nylon stocking and wipe them the day of the show to make them shine, always clean their feet. Some young birds don't want to bath so I just wash then in some dawn and water and then let them dry themselves, but only if they are dirty.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I let mine bath themselves. Then I spray them with some bird wash stuff I got to remove poop if they are still dirty. I let them dry themselves. You can use a nylon stocking and wipe them the day of the show to make them shine, always clean their feet. Some young birds don't want to bath so I just wash then in some dawn and water and then let them dry themselves, but only if they are dirty.




really, I find young birds love a bath, I don't think I have ever had a pigeon that will not bath itself.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Mine don't. I had them in a seperate pen before the last show and I tried a couple times and they wouldn't bath. In the big loft their with the breeders and the breeders did but the young birds did not. Don't know why.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

My fledglings learn to bath with their parents, that might be the difference.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I let them bath themselves .I also give them a little extra flex seed once a week . I also wipe them down with a nylon after being cooped if needed ..pretty much if you give them a good food ,clean loft a bath they take care of themselves for the most part .... The most important part is have FUN .


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

when take your bird to the show look at all the birds ask questions you will learn a lot .most people don't have a problem answering questions and love talking about there birds .. Have you ever been to a show ?


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks to all. @Jason, no, I have never been to a show but would like to enter a bird this year.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

shows are fun . the people are easy to get along with . it's not like a dog or horse show where people tend to be snobbish. I know this first hand as I use to show my horses . .
what part of the country are you from ? the reason I ask show season is near . here are a few links to help you find a show all you need to do is get in contact with the clubs puttin g on the show and ask them for a entry form 
hhttp://www.pigeonclubsusa.com/calendar.htm ttp://www.pigeoncote.com/shows/shows.html 


http://www.npausa.com/store/store.htm


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

@ Jason, Thanks, I am in Utah. It seems like the show is in November but I am not sure. The State Fair has a show in August I think. I will check it out, thanks!


----------

